# Boas > Anacondas >  Green Anaconda Trying to eat a dog (vid)

## Lucifers_Mommy

This video isnt the greatist quality, its in another language to .....ending is kinda sad but still a lil interesting to watch

http://www.picarelli.com/imagens/videos/sucuri_cao.wmv

----------


## daniel1983

...it is those kinda videos that are making me have to fight for my right to own snakes....all it takes is for one dog loving, snake hating person to see that video and call a legislator to keep people from owning snakes cause they can do that to a dog...that is exactly what happened in Louisiana...ONE person made a phone call to a legislator and now my right to own snakes is in jeopardy....

...garbage photos and videos of people and animals getting harmed by reptiles is not what needs to be displayed and spread around...

....sorry if I am a little irritated....but if the new LA bill gets passed....in order to own any constrictor (like even a rosy boa), I am going to have to let the government in my home to inspect everything and purchase a permit for each animal....every year....and it is pictures of man eating snakes and talk of how they kill people and their animals that are driving this bill...

 :Soapbox2: ......this is directed at anyone that loves reptiles.....sorry to kinda get off topic with this....
....

....please stop the spread of this kind of material that is harmful to our hobby.

----------


## Vomitore

> ...it is those kinda videos that are making me have to fight for my right to own snakes....all it takes is for one dog loving, snake hating person to see that video and call a legislator to keep people from owning snakes cause they can do that to a dog...that is exactly what happened in Louisiana...ONE person made a phone call to a legislator and now my right to own snakes is in jeopardy....
> 
> ...garbage photos and videos of people and animals getting harmed by reptiles is not what needs to be displayed and spread around...
> 
> ....sorry if I am a little irritated....but if the new LA bill gets passed....in order to own any constrictor (like even a rosy boa), I am going to have to let the government in my home to inspect everything and purchase a permit for each animal....every year....and it is pictures of man eating snakes and talk of how they kill people and their animals that are driving this bill...


I agree. My grandma doesnt like snakes, and thinks mine will hurt someone. Yet, we have a golden lab, that gets all worked up and jumps on visitiors. She's an 80 pound dog, and if she jumps on someone the right way, being a young child or an elderly person, she could do harm. I really hope you dont have to worry about the goverment coming to your home and making you get a permit.

----------


## frankykeno

You couldn't have said it any better Daniel!   :Clap:

----------


## Jeanne

> ...it is those kinda videos that are making me have to fight for my right to own snakes....all it takes is for one dog loving, snake hating person to see that video and call a legislator to keep people from owning snakes cause they can do that to a dog...that is exactly what happened in Louisiana...ONE person made a phone call to a legislator and now my right to own snakes is in jeopardy....
> 
> ...garbage photos and videos of people and animals getting harmed by reptiles is not what needs to be displayed and spread around...
> 
> ....sorry if I am a little irritated....but if the new LA bill gets passed....in order to own any constrictor (like even a rosy boa), I am going to have to let the government in my home to inspect everything and purchase a permit for each animal....every year....and it is pictures of man eating snakes and talk of how they kill people and their animals that are driving this bill...
> 
> ......this is directed at anyone that loves reptiles.....sorry to kinda get off topic with this....
> ....
> 
> ....please stop the spread of this kind of material that is harmful to our hobby.


Exactly how I feel. It is these kinds of videos that get on my nerves.

----------


## Melicious

Videos like that disgust me.  Ugh.  You guys to took the words right out of my mouth.

----------


## Lucifers_Mommy

sorry i didnt mean to tick anybody off  :Sad:

----------


## daniel1983

> sorry i didnt mean to tick anybody off


The post was not directly aimed at you, so no apology needed.

I would just like everyone to realize that this kinda stuff is ruining our hobby. I have even been responcible for posting similar stuff in the past....but it will never happen again. 

Videos and photos of "when snakes attack" and irresponsible people that own reptiles are KILLING this hobby......and I don't really think it is a good idea to support any of it by spreading it around.

----------


## jglass38

> The post was not directly aimed at you, so no apology needed.
> 
> I would just like everyone to realize that this kinda stuff is ruining our hobby. I have even been responcible for posting similar stuff in the past....but it will never happen again. 
> 
> Videos and photos of "when snakes attack" and irresponsible people that own reptiles are KILLING this hobby......and I don't really think it is a good idea to support any of it by spreading it around.


Well said Daniel!

----------


## Mendel's Balls

> ..
> 
> if the new LA bill gets passed....in order to own any constrictor (like even a rosy boa), I am going to have to let the government in my home to inspect everything and purchase a permit for each animal....every year....and it is pictures of man eating snakes and talk of how they kill people and their animals that are driving this bill...



 Legislators like this because its also a great way for the government to get extra revenue from the permit fees.....in fact that probably the real reason why so many of them are for it! And it easy to enact on a population that loves their dogs, and knows nothing about reptiles....

There can be little doubt that the number of people killed in this coutry from dogs vastly outnumbered those evenly seriously injured by any reptile.... 

 Heck it seems like every month if you watch a tidbit of local news almost anywhere you see rotweilier or pit-ball disfiguring someone for life.....I think extra permits for these animals are more warranted than permits for most snakes/reptiles




> ..
> ....please stop the spread of this kind of material that is harmful to our hobby


 I am not for censorship......however, because in the long run its education about reptiles and reason that makes people un-fearful of snakes.....

Personally, I dont think anyone expect zoos, museums, and research facilities should own a hot snake or a snake as big as an anaconda.....these animals belong in the wild.

----------


## daniel1983

> Legislators like this because its also a great way for the government to get extra revenue from the permit fees.....in fact that probably the real reason why so many of them are for it!




I really don't think that is it. I am pretty sure that any revenue from these permits go to the LA conservation fund. These politicians are voting for it because they are uneducated on the topic and are being pestered by animal activists. Creating a bill that is so general like this.....they are going to have to hire new people to process the permits, space to file them, time for inspections to take place, etc....no extra money there....the permits probably wont even pay for themselves. You have to really think about the range of reptiles that this effects....basically every snake in the pet trade. and you also have to be aware of how many people own smaller constrictors....




> I am not for censorship......however, because in the long run its education about reptiles and reason that makes people un-fearful of snakes.....




No one said anything about censorship. Education is about effort. It is alot easier for someone to watch a 3 min video clip of a snake biting a person or constricting a dog and forming an opinion, than for them to research an animal and open their mind. I only asked for people not to spread this trash.....that is not censorship.




> Personally, I dont think anyone expect zoos, museums, and research facilities should own a hot snake or a snake as big as an anaconda.....these animals belong in the wild.


Thats how it gets started....then it develops into noone should own any reptiles because they belong in the wild.

The current qualifications to own venomous snakes or constrictors over 12 feet in Louisiana consist of getting 500 hours of approved handling and care experience, having your enclosure inspected by the DWF, applying for the permit and paying the fee, and risking not being able to own these animals if something were to happen. I see nothing wrong with those qualifications. But putting those qualifications on someone that want to own a ball python is just crazy.

----------


## Mendel's Balls

> I really don't think that is it. I am pretty sure that any revenue from these permits go to the LA conservation fund. These politicians are voting for it because they are uneducated on the topic and are being pestered by animal activists. Creating a bill that is so general like this.....they are going to have to hire new people to process the permits, space to file them, time for inspections to take place, etc....no extra money there....the permits probably wont even pay for themselves.


You right here....butthe same uneducated politicians are so stupid they probably dont really think about the finances of it real closely...

----------


## recycling goddess

the anaconda was only doing what they do... hunt and eat. we watch nature channel shows on wasps attacking a bees nest and no one gets all crazy about it... i personally think we all put ourselves waaaaay too high on the list of importance on this planet. each creature deserves the same right to survive. 

we have taken away their natural habitat and then hate them when they come into "ours" - when in reality, we've taken 99% of this planet as "ours". 

rant over...

----------


## recycling goddess

no i lied... i'm not done ranting.

having the gov't come into a hobbyists home and decide whether or not we are giving good care and safe environments to our critters is wrong wrong wrong. 

okay now i think i'm done. 


okay no i'm not... and i agree with everything said in this thread.



there, now i'm done.




for now...

----------


## Mendel's Balls

> the anaconda was only doing what they do... hunt and eat. we watch nature channel shows on wasps attacking a bees nest and no one gets all crazy about it... i personally think we all put ourselves waaaaay too high on the list of importance on this planet. each creature deserves the same right to survive. 
> 
> we have taken away their natural habitat and then hate them when they come into "ours" - when in reality, we've taken 99% of this planet as "ours". 
> 
> rant over...


Totally agree...personally I dont think we should worry less about the spread of vids like that (cause with sites like Ebaum's world, YourTube its impossible to stop their spread anyway).....instead, we should be distrubed by the reaction that it ellicits in so many people......

They show vids of wild dogs hunting, elephant tramping people to death....and really no one gets upset....

Reptiles just have a bad rap, a bad preception....and that's what we need to change....they need to get better press and marketing overall as a taxa!

----------


## daniel1983

> the anaconda was only doing what they do... hunt and eat. we watch nature channel shows on wasps attacking a bees nest and no one gets all crazy about it... i personally think we all put ourselves waaaaay too high on the list of importance on this planet. each creature deserves the same right to survive. 
> 
> we have taken away their natural habitat and then hate them when they come into "ours" - when in reality, we've taken 99% of this planet as "ours".


Agreed. But you have to remember that ALOT of people do not understand that. They see a snake that is killing their pet poodle. 

I read an article about some idiot beating an endangered black bear with a board because it was attacking a deer fawn. It is nature. But some people don't seem to understand that....they think all animals should cuddle with each other and eat plants.

Some people just dont understand....and never will.

It seems like my two favorite hobbies are always under attack....hunting and snake keeping...i am just getting fed up.... in both situations it is always the idiots involved in the hobby that cause the problems, and the animal rights groups pushing for new laws.

----------


## Shelby

As a person who owns three anacondas, I can very surely say these are highly misunderstoood animals. And yes, an experienced snake person CAN own them safely! The government has no business saying what animals a person can and can't own IMO.

----------


## The Cannibal Monkey

Wow...I feel sorry for both of them =( I'm a huge dog lover, so I'm glad they saved it, but it's not like that poor snake knew any better....and killing it was just unnecessary....

----------


## Vomitore

Anyone can have a kid, 15 year old, junkies ect. However, you need a liscence to have a car and possibly in the future a snake ... Hmmm, seems a lil odd to me?

----------


## Melicious

If they're going to force people to have a liscence for owning a car or owning constrictors, then we should have to have a liscence to reproduce.

----------


## jotay

Hunting a hobby????
Now that I love, Gee the snake was just hunting wasn't it?

I have a major problem w/ most hunters.
And to call killing an animal a hobby is crazy talk.
I am not a animal rights activist by any means but for someone to go ape over the video and then call there hobby hunting seems an oxy moron.

I was raised,lived and worked with hunters and most kill for the sake of killing something. And don't even get me started on the folks who go to the preserves to hunt cause that is a joke. Sorta like me filling my tub w/ fish and not feeding them for a week then dropping a line.

Video's like that only get folks who already have a problem going I don't think it is gonna sway any extra folks over to their cause. Like was stated we don't mind watching lions attack , or sharks or damn some folks even like to watch human executions. It's just nature.

Sorry don't mean to attack, guess it's just my soapbox when folks call hunting a hobby. Hunting was originally done to put food on the table. Thank God we now have supermarkets

If you don't want people to attack you about hunting maybe don't call it a hobby .
Now I am done and will climb down off my soapbox

----------


## Shelby

Let's keep it civil ok?

Hobbies take many forms.. whether it is keeping animals, hunting or collecting coins. If you wish to hunt for food or for trophy.. who are we to say it's wrong if it doesn't harm wild populations? (most will agree whitetail deer aren't going to become extinct!)

Remember, that supermarket meat was an animal that was killed too. Most wild animals that are hunted arguably lead a nicer life than an animal from a factory farm.  :Wink:

----------


## tigerlily

Hunting is also done to help wild populations.  Remember most top predators have been eliminated.  Thinning out herds are necessary for the survival of the entire group.  I've seen too many white deer with brown spots not to believe that.  I definitely support the use of that meat for the hunter or to be donated to local food shelters.  You won't see me out there with a gun, but I respect those that do so responsibly.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Shelby

Absolutely.. not to mention it's been shown that much of the private funding that goes to preserve land and help conserve wild populations comes from hunters/fishermen. They are the ones who care the most about it typically!

----------


## daniel1983

> Hunting a hobby????
> Now that I love, Gee the snake was just hunting wasn't it?


Sure hunting is a hobby. All the snake was doing was looking for food. That is all I do when I hunt. No difference, and there is nothing wrong with either.  Maybe you misunderstood where I was coming from. I was urging people to stop the spread of videos that depict snakes in the manner of 'ruthless killers'. That kinda stuff adds to the fear and misunderstanding associated with snakes. Similarly, if some person were showing a video of a stupid hunter shooting up a bunch of deer at one time, I would urge them to stop spreading garbage like that because it portrays hunters as bad people. That kind of video would depict all hunters as ruthless killers and add to the hatred and misunderstanding of hunting.




> I have a major problem w/ most hunters.
> And to call killing an animal a hobby is crazy talk.
> I am not a animal rights activist by any means but for someone to go ape over the video and then call there hobby hunting seems an oxy moron.


You have a major problem with assuming that all people with one interest are the same...just like some people assume that all snakes are dangerous. Calling hunting a hobby is not "crazy talk". Proper hunting involves alot more than just 'killing'. I have had to learn how to do more things than you can imagine to hunt properly....Marksmanship practice, animal anatomy, gun care, local flora identification, animal behavior, GPS systems, reading a compass...i could go on and on about how I can identify almost every animal native to Louisiana by their tracks, the smell, consistancy, and shape of their feces, vocalizations, etc....I can even tell the diffence in the sounds created when animals are running(or walking) through the woods without even seeing them....devoting that much time to something and enjoying the parts of the activities makes hunting a hobby...

And like I said previously:




> It seems like my two favorite hobbies are always under attack....hunting and snake keeping...i am just getting fed up.... in both situations it is always the idiots involved in the hobby that cause the problems, and the animal rights groups pushing for new laws. I was raised,lived and worked with hunters and most kill for the sake of killing something. And don't even get me started on the folks who go to the preserves to hunt cause that is a joke. Sorta like me filling my tub w/ fish and not feeding them for a week then dropping a line.


It is the idoits and uneducated people that cause the problems. I know how to hunt properly, obey the 'laws of the jungle', and follow the state and federal laws. To lump every hunter in with people who are careless and out of hand...is 'crazy talk'. When it comes to hunting, it is the people that get outside of the boundaries of nature and the law that cause problems. Same goes for people keeping snakes.





> Video's like that only get folks who already have a problem going I don't think it is gonna sway any extra folks over to their cause. Like was stated we don't mind watching lions attack , or sharks or damn some folks even like to watch human executions. It's just nature.


You are correct. It is just nature. Those kind of videos also allow people that do not have any opinion to form one. All it takes is one negative impression and someone's opinion on a topic is swayed. Just like your opinion of hunting has been swayed by being around people that do so irresponsibly. 




> Sorry don't mean to attack, guess it's just my soapbox when folks call hunting a hobby. Hunting was originally done to put food on the table. Thank God we now have supermarkets
> 
> If you don't want people to attack you about hunting maybe don't call it a hobby .
> Now I am done and will climb down off my soapbox


I will continue to call hunting a hobby because that is exactly what it is to me. Hunting puts food on my table. Like I said, I live by the 'rules of the jungle"....i.e. I eat what I kill. Thank god you do have supermarkets....I would hate if something bad were to happen in this country and people were forced to survive without them. Please do not group all hunters together as a stupid redneck collective. That kind of sterotype is what causes people to urge politicians to pass laws against hunting.....the same thing is being done to my other hobby, reptile keeping. People have a sterotype that reptiles are harmful....so they are urging laws to be passed to control them.

We are all entitled to our own opinion and I love discussing this kind of stuff. Glad you brought it up  :Wink:

----------


## jotay

My post was civil, please tell me where it was not?
Why didn't I see that comment after the other rants and condeming of folks who posted the vid???
Second read the post, like I said I am NOT an animal rights activist
I just don't see how killing something can be called a hobby???
Especially when the same folks will post about the horrid conditions of animals in Pet Stores or kept by folks who they don't deem fit. How they feel sorry for animals. Get my point ???
Never said it was wrong said if they don't like being attack maybe they shouldn't call it a hobby. It's my opinion and it seems everyone else can post and rant their's why is there a problem with mine ??? Because it's not in agreement with everyone else??
Like I have said in many posts  Some on here need to lighten up.
I am an avid Bass fisherperson but I don't call it a hobby and I release all my fish still very much alive.

I guess I see the way these boards have circled, it's ok to rant as long as it is the same rant as everyone else. PLEASE!

----------


## JLC

Wow....is something in the air tonight, or what?  


Jody, I really, really don't think Daniel was attacking your opinion or saying you were uncivil.  He was simply stating his opinion in answer to yours.  You don't think hunting should be called a "hobby"...he thinks its a perfectly valid thing to do.  While I see the disagreement quite clearly, I really don't see the conflict here.  Maybe I'm missing something.  :Sad:

----------


## daniel1983

> My post was civil, please tell me where it was not?
> Why didn't I see that comment after the other rants and condeming of folks who posted the vid???
> Second read the post, like I said I am NOT an animal rights activist
> I just don't see how killing something can be called a hobby???
> Especially when the same folks will post about the horrid conditions of animals in Pet Stores or kept by folks who they don't deem fit. How they feel sorry for animals. Get my point ???
> Never said it was wrong said if they don't like being attack maybe they shouldn't call it a hobby. It's my opinion and it seems everyone else can post and rant their's why is there a problem with mine ??? Because it's not in agreement with everyone else??
> Like I have said in many posts  Some on here need to lighten up.
> I am an avid Bass fisherperson but I don't call it a hobby and I release all my fish still very much alive.
> 
> I guess I see the way these boards have circled, it's ok to rant as long as it is the same rant as everyone else. PLEASE!


I never said you were not being civil  :Wink:  Sorry to make you think that. Please reread my post. Like I said, I love a good discussion on this topic. It is great to hear the 'other sides' opinion.....and I respect it. It helps me understand why people think so negatively about my hobby.  :Wink:  Nothing that i said was ment to be 'uncivil' so I apologize if it seemed that way.

Back to the discussion, if you would like to continue.

If killing is involved in an action, does that make it not a hobby? You keep reptiles....are rodents killed somewhere in the process...you may not do it but it is done somewhere along the lines. To say that is ok but that killing another animal in a hobby that you do not take part in is kind of hypocritical.

----------


## jotay

Daniel,
First off I said "most" not all. to say all would be a sterotype.
I wasn't attacking you by any means. Like in the past post I am an avid Bass fisher who competes locally and statewide. I understand about all you have to do and know about hunting. Everyone I know hunts,period.
I just think refering to killing anything a hobby puts a negitive spin on it, follow where I am going with his? ( oh and my last post was not aimed at you or your counter post ) 
Kinda like you want folks to stop making snakes look like ruthless killers?? Same could be said of outdoors folks who hunt or fish and call it a hobby.
I think that's what gets most people up in arms.
That's why I just say I fish and leave the hobby part out and I don't even kill and eat my catch it's all released and if one would die you lose points in the tourney.
And by know means did I think or refer to you or any hunter as a redneck.
Hunting may involve a lot but the end results are they same, it's all done to kill ( a rose by anyother name would still smell as sweet).

My post wasn't an attack at you it was just IMO like a whole lot of posts on here are.

Hunt a way I have no problem with it, well ok I do have a problem with the "controled hunts" you know like the type of hunt our VP was on when he shot his friend  :Smile:  That just doesn't seem fair.

How do you feel about that type??

----------


## jotay

judy,
My post wasn't aimed at Daniels, it was aimed at Shelby who told me to keep it civil. I thought it was civil. And I was just taken back at how my 1st post/ soapbox was called out to keep civil when no others where, just a little confused, that's all.

When have you ever seen me on here not to respect others or be civil??   :Smile:  

It's all good!!  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

Aahhhhh Jody....I see where you're coming from, now.  Let me see if I'm understanding this correctly.  You're not at all against hunting (legal, and for the right reasons)....but in your mind, to call it a "hobby" demeans the seriousness of intentionally taking another life.  Yes?

----------


## JLC

> judy,
> When have you ever seen me on here not to respect others or be civil??  
> 
> It's all good!!


NEVER!!  Which is why I felt so taken aback by the way the thread _seemed_ to be turning.  And I was really wondering if someone had somehow drugged our "cyber-air" to make everyone so irritable and jumpy.  Probably just left-over nerves from that other thread tonight.  Sheeeesh, what a night, eh??  

Yes, it's all good!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shelby

I was only seeing where this thread could go downhill and wanted to make sure it didn't go there.. debate is good, but not arguing or namecalling. No offense meant.

----------


## jotay

I have no problem with the killing part. 
I was just trying to help you to see that like a vid of a snake attacking a dog gets folks up in arms that when we call our sports a hobby or a sport it gets those same type of people up in arms.
You said you got tried of people geting on you for your hobby of hunting and I said that maybe you shouldn't call it a hobby.
I guess the " crazy talk" reference doesn't do well over the internet, I don't know if you watch  SNL or Mad TV, I can never remember which one the guy is on that does that. Anyway like I said it's all good. No problems here.
And I always love to chat with folks.

----------


## jotay

judy,
Yes  :Smile: 
It would make one think hunting is ruthless like the snake eating the dog.

I wasn't in on the other thread and haven't seen it ( thank the lord)

Shelby i know you don't know me to well because I wasn't around much for a while, I was MIA for a bit but I don't do the name calling thing at all. Just takes to much darn energy  :Smile: 

Also anyone reading this thread now knows I stink as a typist  :Smile:

----------


## daniel1983

By saying 'most', it sounds like you are saying the majority. Maybe 'some' would have been a more appropriate word. I really don't understand how calling something a hobby can cause such a problem. What else should I call it.....sport?....no sport that I know involves killing an animal. I just don't understand why calling it a hobby give it a negative meaning....I have never encountered that before. If simply calling something a 'hobby' can get people to go against something...what is this world coming to?

And I definately agree with you about fixed hunts, baited hunts, and all of that kinda stuff. 

Do you call keeping a ball python a hobby?

----------


## Shelby

I guess I'm a bit touchy since that 'other thread' disintegrated into a lovely mess, and we don't want a repeat. So.. I apologise if I reacted to quickly.

----------


## jotay

No not anymore than I would call keeping a dog or my cat a hobby.
I just call keeping it a pet, but then I only have one.  :Smile: 

This world is coming to political correctness h*ll that's what it's coming to  :Smile: 

No calling it a sport is just as offensive to "some " people ( not me ) 
I think it's like Judy said it makes it seem like life is cheap to folks who don't like it to begin with, it just adds fuel to their fire that killing something is a hobby like coin collecting or baseball cards.

I just call mine fishing and my friends who hunt just call it hunting. 

It's a complexed world these days  :Smile:

----------


## jotay

Gee, glad i missed that " other thread"   :Smile:

----------


## daniel1983

I understand.....so your main point was that calling hunting a 'hobby' or 'sport' can be offensive to some people....

ha...that is just crazy, I can't believe I have never encountered that before. WOW!

I had to go look up the definition of hobby just to make sure I was using it properly...

hob·by 1  (hb) n. pl. hob·bies 
An activity or interest pursued outside one's regular occupation and engaged in primarily for pleasure.

By that definition, I would consider hunting a hobby.....ha... oh well....

I also found this as a defintion of hobby...

hob·by 2  (hb) n. pl. hob·bies 
Any of several small falcons of the genus Falco, formerly used for catching small birds or game. 

It would be neat to trace the word to see if that second definition is where it originated.....that would be a wicked piece of info if someone ever tries to say something about hunting being a hobby  :Wink:

----------


## Shelby

Ah yes.. I had forgotten about the falconry use of the word 'hobby'. Ironic isn't it? lol

----------


## jotay

You Guys !   :Smile: 

See the def has the word pleasure. That's the kill word that sets some off.
That you kill something for pleasure.
Heheheh Isn't that how Jeffery Dalmer got started? Just kidding Just kidding  :Smile: 

You live in La. so I am sure most folks there do call hunting and fishing hobbies .
I live right outside DC so I encounter a lot of those " some " people. So we choose our words carefully.

----------


## daniel1983

> I live right outside DC so I encounter a lot of those " some " people. So we choose our words carefully.


That explains everything  :Wink:  I had to go ask my wife what she considers hunting.....she said both a hobby and a sport....lmao. She had never heard of that being a problem either.

----------


## tigerlily

> I live right outside DC so I encounter a lot of those " some " people. So we choose our words carefully.


Lived there myself for 20 years.  Lots of pc crap.  Bleh.  Where are those same people who are against all the controlled hunting, when those poor animals are starving to death because the herd numbers are out of control?  Sorry worked too closely with some of the wildlife groups.   :Embarassed:  

I also agree that calling it 'whatever' shouldn't make a difference, but it does to those 'few'.  Of course I get called all sorts of weird names because I also consider my snakes a hobby.  Oh well.    :Group Hug:

----------


## Wolfsnaps

resurrecting an old thread. It meakes me angry to know that people still think hunting is mean and wrong. Ha! Let me say something about this. I am a 25 year old woman who hunts with her fiance for deer (mainly). I am the only female out there unfortunetly too. However, I nurture all my pets (and I have a variety). I have 2 dogs, 2 ferrets, a parrot, a ball python, a 55 gallon fish and and 4 bettas. I also used to have guinea pigs that I bred, ducks, and a collard lizard. These animals get 5 star treatment, we are talking teeth brushed (for those that have brushable teeth), high quality foods (even the fish), and optimal environments (with waht I can afford)The thing is that I can discriminate between pet animal that I respect/love/care for versus game animal that I respect. There is a thrill in hunting that is hard to explain to non hunters who will never fully understand it. I do my best to manage a clean quick kill. These animals get to live off the land, live free, and most die quickly. Why are people so offended by it? GO see how animals get treated that are raised for human consuption...there is a sad, scary story. Sorry, just had to kick this dead horse, it was asking for it  :Smile: 

.

----------


## shhhli

> resurrecting an old thread. It meakes me angry to know that people still think hunting is mean and wrong. Ha! Let me say something about this. I am a 25 year old woman who hunts with her fiance for deer (mainly). I am the only female out there unfortunetly too. However, I nurture all my pets (and I have a variety). I have 2 dogs, 2 ferrets, a parrot, a ball python, a 55 gallon fish and and 4 bettas. I also used to have guinea pigs that I bred, ducks, and a collard lizard. These animals get 5 star treatment, we are talking teeth brushed (for those that have brushable teeth), high quality foods (even the fish), and optimal environments (with waht I can afford)The thing is that I can discriminate between pet animal that I respect/love/care for versus game animal that I respect. There is a thrill in hunting that is hard to explain to non hunters who will never fully understand it. I do my best to manage a clean quick kill. These animals get to live off the land, live free, and most die quickly. Why are people so offended by it? GO see how animals get treated that are raised for human consuption...there is a sad, scary story. Sorry, just had to kick this dead horse, it was asking for it 
> 
> .


You know- just from your topic, I live in alabama, where there are nights ive counted 20 deer along the sides of the road within a twenty - twenty-five minute drive. Yes you must cut down the populations of some animals in some place for healthier animals. Shooting a buck with a bow or a gun IMO is a lot more humane than ANY slaughter house of ANY form. There is just no comparison- that, and we eat deer here.
Anyone want to look at what deer eat as compared to cows processed for food? Wonder why we have so many problems with our hearts and other organs? Healthy clover, corn, nuts. Cheap bulky steriods. Which would you rather catch down the food line?

----------


## Wolfsnaps

Yes, the hormones they pump into cattle and other animals is frightening. Sometimes I think that what we are eating is affecting how kids are growing up faster these days (along with their environments). They also use many antibiotics on these cattle that, as we eat them, we develop a tolerance to them or an allergy. I also eat what I kill. If organic beef wasn't so darned expensive I would switch to that. 



Sorry, this got way off topic huh?

----------


## Ninjapython

:Sigh2:  its just keeps getting better well MAYBE if they hadn't introduced the dog, a non-native species into the anacondas habitat it wouldnt have been seen as prey. enough said...

----------

